# 2006 F350 6.0L boost pressure



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

My 06 6.0L ford seems to have lost a little power. It has a predator program for towing, No other mods. No codes, Does anyone know how much boost pressure there should be at full throttle. I have about 25 is that normal?


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Check ford-trucks.com they have a very good site with a section just for the 6.0l diesel.


----------



## matt418235 (Nov 20, 2010)

a normal running 6.0 will runa bout 25-26 psi. if no other mods are done to it. try and check your fuel pressure at the secondary fuel filter housing you sould have no less than 45-50 psi at wide open throttle. if you have less pressure you most likly need a fuel pump filters and maybe a regulator if you havent changed the filters every 15 k. i know all this crap work on the damn things every day.


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

If your fuel pressure is on the low side Ford has an updated regulator kit with a heavier blue spring P/N 3C3Z-9T517-AG My pressure was low and this cured it. Kit ups the pressure 10psi.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks I think I will replace the fuel filters and replace the regulator it can't hurt and I don't have a way to test fuel pressure. thanks for the info, I will let you know if it fixes the problem.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

I put the fuel regulator kit in yesterday and it seems to have fix the problem. thanks for your info


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

What is the cost of this updated regulator kit? I've seem to lost some boost in my 06 350. It was running around 25psi. Now about 20psi. I will change the filters and see if that helps.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

My kit was $60.00 from ford. Real easy to install, it only took about 10 minutes.


----------



## JD_F250 (Nov 17, 2010)

I had the same problem a while back...mine was the hose going to the map sensor. The sensor is located on the passenger side toward the back of the engine bay. The previous owner tee'd into it for the boost gauge. The conection was all broke apart and the boost wasnt registering at the map sensor...which in turn, made the computer hold back from from getting FUEL to the motor. New hose and t fitting. Good to go!


----------

